# Best Building in JBR



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

I might have to move out of Arabian Ranches soon. Which is the best building in JBR for a 2-3 bedroom? I don't care as much about view as I do about location, quality, and size. Budget is about 100k.


----------



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

justlooking said:


> I might have to move out of Arabian Ranches soon. Which is the best building in JBR for a 2-3 bedroom? I don't care as much about view as I do about location, quality, and size. Budget is about 100k.


Any advice, guys? I'm going to look at a few places today. I forgot to say we're a small family (8 year old boy). I hear JBR can be noisy. Any buildings in particular?


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

I live in Amwaj and find the building well maintained, which I hear many are not. Amwaj 1, 2, 3 & 5 are all owned and maintained by a single company (DIRE), they have always fixed issues within a few days, usually the same day. As for noise it all really depends on where you are and how high you are. I don't really hear the neighbors unless they are in the hallway, but noise from the walk is sometimes loud if something is going on. I am on a lower floor though, situated closer to the walk (I wanted a nice view). Most people in our buildings that I have met seem happy with the building many have lived here for a number of years, I think in Bahar an Rimal where the units are owned by individuals it is more hit and miss. It is very kid friendly there are always kids playing out front.


----------

